# C-section recovery care package ideas



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I am putting together a labor care package for a friend. I want to include some items that would be helpful during or after a C-section just in case. Do any C-section mamas or birth professionals have any recommendations on things that would be helpful for a mother who has a C-section, to help make everything more comfortable and enjoyable, to help her heal, etc?


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

Make meals, clean, hold baby while she showers, run errands. C-births are major abdominal surgery. She won't be able to drive or lift anything heavier than her baby for 2 weeks or so.

L


----------



## justmeandfamily (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfirefaery* 
I am putting together a labor care package for a friend. I want to include some items that would be helpful during or after a C-section just in case. Do any C-section mamas or birth professionals have any recommendations on things that would be helpful for a mother who has a C-section, to help make everything more comfortable and enjoyable, to help her heal, etc?

That is very nice of you! I have had 2 c/sections and am having a third in May. My only suggestions are a lot of things that all mom's need like a breast feeding pillow, lansolin (sp?), a book, some home made coupons (for free babysitting if she has older kids, or house cleaning), and maybe ready made meals delivered!
I know all mom's could use this stuff after any kind of birth! Just be there and be supportive and do whatever she asks!


----------



## joelene22 (Jul 28, 2006)

Meals were the biggest help for me. And someone I loved and trusted to come keep the baby so I could shower every day. My MIL was so anti-breastfeeding that I wouldn't allow her to be alone with the baby and H was back to work immediately because he was off with me so long in labor and in the hospital, so there were days I didn't shower and that was awful.

Other than that, good snacks and maybe a nice water bottle to keep at nursing stations would be nice.


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a set of these and love them!!

Very sweet of you to put something together!!


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

I am fully planning on bringing her meals and stuff at home, trying to help her out as much as I can. The care package is mainly stuff for use at the hospital. Is there anything I can give her that will make her more comfortable while she's at the hospital still after labor/Cesarean birth?


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Lotion (hand and feet), chocolate, hard candy, magazines (fluff), maybe a video (our hospital had DVD and VCRs), lip balm (a must), Slip proof socks, Toiletry wipes (a must), Clips for hair, card game

Just a few things


----------



## justmeandfamily (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OnTheFence* 
Lotion (hand and feet), chocolate, hard candy, magazines (fluff), maybe a video (our hospital had DVD and VCRs), lip balm (a must), Slip proof socks, Toiletry wipes (a must), Clips for hair, card game

Just a few things









These are great ideas! Maybe even a roll of quarters for vending machines!
Sorry I thought you ment when she was home on your earlier post


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

I took this pillow:
http://www.lunalullaby.com/lunalulla...baby_info.aspx
With me to the hospital. It had been a shower gift from a friend of the family who is a lactation consultant.

It's sooooo nice. All the nurses commented on what a great pillow it seemed to be, and that they'd never seen one. It was definitely my favorite throughout my nursing-pillow days (though it's big, so there were times that the Boppy was a better fit).

Then my cousin usurped it when recovering from surgery for ovarian cancer. ;-) It helped her sit more comfortably and stuff. So it's a very flexible sort of surgery-recovery pillow! (She always promised to replace it, but she never really completely recovered, unfortunately... I just bought my own replacement today!)

If she doesn't have them already, a nice set of maternity/nursing pjs for wearing post-partum at the hospital. She'll likely be there at least 2-3 days, and it's sooo nice to have your own clothing. I got this set for Christmas:

http://www.pajamagram.com/catchsomez...typajamas.html

And they're very comfy. I imagine they'll be easy to nurse in (haven't had the opportunity to try yet; my 3.5-year-old no longer nurses at night!). They're nice and long-sleeved, long-legged, which is a must for hospitals (which are always refrigerated!)


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Snacks, like healthy protein bars, fruits (and dried fruits), energy drinks, etc. It's important for new moms to keep eating healthy foods, especially while healing from surgery. And hospital food sucks, and they seem to think you only need 3 meals a day (ha!).

Books. I read Dean Koontz while recovering. LOL I sent my brother to the store, and that's what he got. Maybe a little morbid after just having a baby, but it entertained me.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

OK I've included all of this stuff but still need to get the roll of quarters, chocolate, and nursing pillow (not sure if I can afford one but we'll see!)

I got her some stuff for labor, some stuff for the baby, some stuff to help with breastfeeding, books, but it seems like mainly if she has a C-section the best gift would be to just help her out a lot--which I will be doing. She don't know that yet tho. Shhhh


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

OK I thought it was you. I have nursing pillows for loan. (ones a Boppy, one is a Kozy Kushion) email me.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loudmama* 
Make meals, clean, hold baby while she showers, run errands. C-births are major abdominal surgery. She won't be able to drive or lift anything heavier than her baby for 2 weeks or so.

L

Not necessarily. I went to the farmer's market the day I came home with our second, and took the percocet pretty much for entertainment value after the first day or so.

But that doesn't mean I wouldn't want someone to clean my house for me.


----------

